

How MediaDefender got hacked: The Pirates Can't Be Stopped - nickb
http://www.portfolio.com/news-markets/national-news/portfolio/2008/01/14/Media-Defenders-Profile#page1

======
ojbyrne
I got to this part (well in): "Sweden is a file sharer's heaven. Its laws
protect internet service providers from being sued for what passes through
their networks, which gives them little incentive to turn downloaders over to
groups like the R.I.A.A. or the M.P.A.A."

and I thought the article is kind of interesting once you get past the smarmy
bullshit. But at that particular part the bullshit seemed to overflow the
container. I'm reasonably sure that in most countries, including the USA, ISPs
are protected from being sued for what passes over their networks. I did read
the rest of the article.

